# Pensé que - which tense for friendship oral answer



## Kiwi_Bear

mañana, tengo mi examen de oral ><"

This is my answer for one of the questions which i'm preparing in advance
and I'm not sure if I have used the correct tense.. 

*Es cuando situaciones especificos causan las personas que pensé que estaban mis verdaderas amigas ser lo contrario.*

Does 'pensé que estaban' make sense in this context?

then again.. the whole phrase might not actually make sense

It's supposed to mean

*Its when certain situations cause the people that i thought were my real friends to be the opposite.*


----------



## elprofe

"Es cuando" al margen de que se use mucho, es incorrecto.
Puedes decir:
Esto tiene lugar cuando...
Esto ocurre cuando...
Esto aparece cuando...
Esto se aprecia cuando...

Una posibilidad:
Esto ocurre cuando ciertas situaciones hacen/provocan que la gente que pensaba que eran mis amigos de verdad se convierten en lo contrario/ en enemigos.


----------



## flljob

Es cuando ciertas situaciones hacen que la gente que pensaba que eran mis amigos se vuelvan mis enemigos.

Así es como la entiendo. En inglés ¿estará bien redactada?

Saludos


----------



## roanheads

Ciertas situaciones demostraron que mis supuestos amigos resultaron enemigos.
Pues, en inglés un  poco complicado.


----------



## elprofe

Kiwi bear, tal vez, si nos dijeras la pregunta, podríamos darte una mejor traducción


----------



## Kiwi_Bear

I agree the english is a little confusing, I just read it over a few times

It's an answer to the question
¿"Qué significa _en las malas se conocen a los amigos_"?


*Es occure cuando hago algo mal y no importa qué mis verdaderos amigos a mi lado. Estan siempre ahí cuando necesito que me ayude.*

Is this less confusing answer? 

*english : It's when I do something wrong and my true friends are by my side no matter what. They are always there when i need them to help me.*


(sorry if this counts as 'chat' and against forum rules ><" have never properly used these forums before)


----------



## Peterdg

¿Perdón, pero no falta una "de"?  ¿No tiene que ser: "... la gente *de* que pensaba que eran ..."?


----------



## flljob

Cuando estés en situaciones adversas tus amigos te acompañarán, te ayudarán; si no lo hacen te darás cuenta de que no lo son.

Cuando estás en una mala situación, no importa cuál, mis verdaderos amigos se mantienen a mi lado, están siempre ahí cuando necesito que me ayuden.

Saludos


----------



## Kiwi_Bear

flljob said:


> Cuando estés en situaciones adversas tus amigos no te acompañarán, te ayudarán; si no lo hacen te darás cuenta de que no lo son.
> 
> Cuando estás en una mala situación, no importa cuál, mis verdaderos amigos se mantienen a mi lado, están siempre ahí cuando necesito que me ayuden.
> 
> Saludos




muchas gracias =)


----------



## flljob

Cuando estás en una mala situación, no importa cuál, *tus *verdaderos amigos se mantienen a *tu *lado, están siempre ahí cuando necesit*as* que *te* ayuden.

Saludos


----------



## elprofe

Peterdg said:


> ¿Perdón, pero no falta una "de"?  ¿No tiene que ser: "... la gente *de* que pensaba que eran ..."?



No peterdg, no veo de dónde crees que sale el "de". ¿Tal vez de "pensar de"?


----------



## Kiwi_Bear

flljob said:


> Cuando estás en una mala situación, no importa cuál, *tus *verdaderos amigos se mantienen a *tu *lado, están siempre ahí cuando necesit*as* que *te* ayuden.
> 
> Saludos


 

would it be wrong to say it from first person perspective ?
If i started the question with para mí  ?


----------



## Peterdg

elprofe said:


> No peterdg, no veo de dónde crees que sale el "de". ¿Tal vez de "pensar de"?


No lo sé . Es como lo siento. Voy a reflexionar un poco sobre el tema. A ver si puedo encontrar de dónde viene esa idea.


----------



## elprofe

No estaría mal. 
Pero como la pregunta es general, no deberías responder desde un punto de vista individual. Además, suena más natural decirlo cómo te han dicho.


----------



## Kiwi_Bear

I forgot , the start of the question it says

Para tí, ....

>< oops


----------



## flljob

Kiwi_Bear said:


> would it be wrong to say it from first person perspective ?
> If i started the question with para mí ?


 
Lo estás explicando a otra persona. Cuando usas la segunda persona es una manera impersonal de expresarte.

-¿Qué es estar triste?
-Es cuando te dan ganas de llorar.


----------



## flljob

Peterdg said:


> ¿Perdón, pero no falta una "de"? ¿No tiene que ser: "... la gente *de* que pensaba que eran ..."?


 
Me parece que en este caso es un dequeísmo.

Saludos


----------



## elprofe

Kiwi_Bear said:


> I forgot , the start of the question it says
> 
> Para tí, ....
> 
> >< oops



Pues fíjate, que aun así, preferiría la versión de "segunda persona del singular".


----------



## elprofe

flljob said:


> Me parece que en este caso es un dequeísmo.
> 
> Saludos



Hombre, es difícil que una persona no nativa tenga dequeísmo.


----------



## Peterdg

elprofe said:


> Hombre, es difícil que una persona no nativa tenga dequeísmo.


Jaja.

Pues, lo he pensado un poco.

Sin "de", me parecía que "la gente" era OD de "pensar". 

Es decir "yo pensaba la gente que ...". Y eso no tiene mucho sentido, ¿no?

La construcción que para mi sí tiene sentido es: "yo pensaba de la gente que eran ...". Si lo conviertes en la estructura de la frase original, en mi opinión, la "de" no debería desaparecer.

Por otro lado, es posible que meta la pata


----------



## flljob

Peterdg said:


> Por otro lado, es posible que meta la pata


 
Se me hace que la metiste.

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> Se me hace que la metiste.
> 
> Saludos


Bueno, pero ¿por qué?.

Estoy intentando entenderlo. 

En la frase original,  "... que la gente que pensaba que eran mis amigos ...", ¿cuál es el sujeto de "pensaba"? 

¿Es "yo" (implícito) o es "la gente"? Como yo lo interpreté, "yo" fue el sujeto. ¿No es así?


----------



## flljob

La gente que (yo) pensaba que eran mis amigos.


----------



## elprofe

The people that I thought that were my friends.
la gente que pensaba que eran mis amigos .
El sujeto, es "yo".

Hay una construcción que es:
"Pensar algo de alguien"
y estás confudiéndola con la simple construcción:
"Pensar+ complemento directo"

Ahora mismo no tengo tiempo de explicártelo, si tengo un hueco, mañana te lo explico mejor si quieres


----------



## Peterdg

elprofe said:


> The people that I thought that were my friends.
> la gente que pensaba que eran mis amigos .
> El sujeto, es "yo".
> 
> Hay una construcción que es:
> "Pensar algo de alguien"
> y estás confudiéndola con la simple construcción:
> "Pensar+ complemento directo"
> 
> Ahora mismo no tengo tiempo de explicártelo, si tengo un hueco, mañana te lo explico mejor si quieres


Sí, me gustaría que me lo explicaras porque todavía no estoy convencido. Sobre todo como bien lo dices: "pensar algo *de* alguien"

No hay ninguna urgencia


----------



## elprofe

Mira, con "de" sería:
La gente DE LA que pensaba que eran mis amigos.
Normalmente, es el "la" lo que no entendéis.

1- La gente que pensaba que eran mis amigos
2- La gente la cual pensaba que eran mis amigos
1 y 2 significan lo mismo.


----------



## roanheads

Kiwi,    Are you sure the Spanish is not written-- ; se conoce a los amigos  ?


----------

